# hps ?



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

if i where to order this what would i need to sett it up? just the socket? 
hxxp://xxx.prolighting.com/soush1000q-k.html


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> if i where to order this what would i need to sett it up? just the socket?
> hxxp://xxx.prolighting.com/soush1000q-k.html


 
You need the cord to plug it in and a cord to go to the socket, and yes the socket.

Going to need a reflector also, maybe you have that.

Here is a link to some that are cheaper.
hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/1000-Watt-High-Pressure-Sodium/


----------



## tesla (Nov 19, 2008)

I would also suggest a metal box to put the ballast,capacitor and igniter in. But I guess you could hang in on the wall.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> I would also suggest a metal box to put the ballast,capacitor and igniter in. But I guess you could hang in on the wall.


 
Ive mounted mine on a hardwood board, just use the barackets that come with it.They keep it off the board.

But it would be best in a ballast box as Tesla said.
here are nice ones ive used.
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Galvanized-Ballast-Box_W0QQitemZ120323915354QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

i was thinking of keeping the blasest mounted out side of the room....mouted on a wall. help keep down on the heat. an so i won't have any power pluged in the cloest.


----------

